# What is normal weight for a newborn boer?



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I have never weighed kids until the last two that were born so I don't know what is normal. We had twins born two weeks ago and they were 4.5#. We had a single born on Sunday and she was 9 1/2#. We are going to start weighing them from now on, but what is a normal birth weight for boer goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know full size dairy is around the 6 to 8 pound range but don't own Boer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The 4.5 twins are on the small side. Are you sure your scale is correct?
The 9 is more like it but we get em anywhere from 6-12 and the rare 14lb single.
Are your girls heavy boned & large to begin with or do you have the more modern style?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with Nancy, I consider anything under 6lbs to be really small. To me 6lbs is a small baby and anything over 10lbs being big.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I am not sure about the scale. I was using a kitchen meat scale on the first one, but once she got a week old she wouldn't stand on it anymore so I switched to a digital fishing scale. I put them in a cloth bag and hang them from it. I weighed the first one at one day and about 6 days later. She was 4 1/2 then 6#. 

The first one was really small. She looked half the size of the newborn we just had. The small one also took 3 hours and a ton of work by me to get her to stand and feed. She is two weeks old now and is growing like a weed, but she is barely bigger than the newborn. 

Our does are about 105-120 pounds. I don't know if that is big boned or the new style.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, your does must be on the petite side then cause our weights are in the 165 range.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

To check your scale get a 5lb sack of flour, sugar, something you know the weight of and see if it's right.
I've had a few that small, and yes I consider that small as well, sometimes they end up being nice sized kids sometimes not. I'm not sure why sometimes they are that small, maybe they were low man on the feeding??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

8-13lbs is the norm here. With triplets though I've gotten 5lbs, 2lbs in the smallest. The biggest is still usually 8lbs though. But then again, I've had them all be 8lbs before, and I've had quads all be 7-8lbs. Depends on how much the doe was eating and the condition she was in throughout pregnancy.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Hmm, your does must be on the petite side then cause our weights are in the 165 range.


Our does don't look like your goat in the picture. They are all really tall and long, but not too thick. We have only had the boers for about 10 months, but they came from four different breeders and they are all tall and long.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Are they pure Boer or maybe a mix? My Nubian Boers grow tall and not as heavy as the pure Boers of course.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

7-12 pounds seems to be the average here. My girls go an average of 160 with a few at 180.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

lovinglife said:


> Are they pure Boer or maybe a mix? My Nubian Boers grow tall and not as heavy as the pure Boers of course.


 They are pure Boer. They are all 100% registered with ABGA.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Small kids = easier kidding


----------

